# Attaching snelled hooks to a two hook bottom rig



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm going to be the guy you hate pretty soon. I'll be headed to the coast with a group of first time surf fishers in tow. Nephews, sisters, an Okie or two and a grandma. We won't be hard to spot. Just give us some room and you should be fairly safe. :redface:

Here's what I need to know: There should be snapper blues and maybe some flounder and a few stray puppy drum out there for my group. I'm trying to cut down on the hardware on the rigs they'll be throwing so my plan is to use two hook bottom rigs with a double surgeon's loop threaded through the eye of the sinker, two dropper loops and another surgeon's loop to attach to the swivel on the shock leader. I'd like to use snelled hooks. How is the best way to attach the snelled hook to the dropper loops? A surgeon's loop threaded through the dropper loop and then the hook threaded through the surgeon's loop? Is there a better way? Thanks! Denny


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Cut one lead of the dropper loop and snell the hook on the end.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Doesn't sound like you need any help at all.
Seems like you've got it figured out perfectly! No reason in the world why that does not work the way you intend.
I prefer the perfection loop, but that is just because it is what I learned, not because one is better than the other...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Like so:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If they're presnelled with a loop on one end, you can just tie a loop in your leader then loop the loop through and pull tight and it'll be fine. I wouldn't go after big fish with it though, but it works for pomps and whiting and whatnot.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah,
I think this was a "What's Best" query with a very important caveat...
That being a line of kids, sisters and G-Ma standing in front of him with empty hooks that need re-baiting, fish to take off hooks, and hooks to replace because a little shark or flounder have bitten it off. Not to mention tangles and trying to cut bait or find sand fleas... 
(All of the above sounds like my worst nightmare!)
Given that I would be all over the loop to loop connection, with a bunch of pre-snelled hooks sitting at the ready. 
Me standing on the beach fishing without the entourage, I am ramping up the knot factor of my dropper rigs a couple of notches.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

That's nice work dudeondacouch..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> Yeah,
> I think this was a "What's Best" query with a very important caveat...
> That being a line of kids, sisters and G-Ma standing in front of him with empty hooks that need re-baiting, fish to take off hooks, and hooks to replace because a little shark or flounder have bitten it off. Not to mention tangles and trying to cut bait or find sand fleas...
> (All of the above sounds like my worst nightmare!)
> ...


 Yeap if it were I having that many folks in training I'd use the ole metal style bottomrigs and presnelled hooks..Save you bunches of headaches tieing all that stuff over and over.. jmo..


----------

